# steag / drapel



## Mallarme

Simtiţi vreo diferenţă între "steag" şi "drapel"?

De exemplu, cum numiţi asta? un steag sau un drapel?

Şi asta?

Mulţumesc anticipat!


----------



## parakseno

Cele două cuvinte sunt sinonime, doar că au etimologii diferite. Ar fi o mică nuanţă totuşi. "Steag" are un sens "mai general"... "drapel" este folosit cel mai des pentru referiri la emblema/steagul unei ţări sau a unei organizaţii. Eu nu aş folosi "drapel" în primul caz. Cât despre cel de-al doilea, ambele cuvinte pot fi folosite.

The two words are synonyms but they have different etymologies. There would be a slight difference. "Steag" has a more general use, while "drapel" is used more frequently to refer to the flag of a country or organization. So I wouldn't use "drapel" in the first case. As for the second one, both words may be used.


----------



## OldAvatar

În secolul XIX, s-a efectuat o modernizare a limbii române, prin adăugarea multor cuvinte de origine franceză, în general, dar şi italiană, ca în cazul de faţă, "drapel", cu scopul de a se înlătura treptat cuvintele de origine turcă sau slavonă, cum ar fi "steag", de exemplu. S-a constatat însă că acest lucru nu ar fi corect din punct de vedere lingvistic, creându-se o limbă artificială şi astfel s-a decis păstrarea vechilor cuvinte. Acum, depinde de natura fiecăruia pe care dintre cuvinte le va alege în limba de zi cu zi. 

Alte exemple similare: victorie/izbândă, liber/slobod, client/muşteriu etc.

În timp însă, deşi aparent sinonime, unele cuvinte au căpătat un sens puţin diferit, cum bine a remarcat Parakseno, iar altele au devenit arhaisme, preferându-se utilizarea neologismelor echivalente.

Weekend plăcut tuturor!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ai dreptate Oldavatar, dar niste cuvinte nu mai pot fi folosite astezi pentru ca tineretul nu le cunosc. Eu nu stiam ca cuvinte ca izbanda si musteriu existau (am locuit prea mult timp aici in Suedia ). Faptul ca multi oameni din romania au rude in alte tari (Italia, Franta, Spania etc.) va schimba limba romana pentru totdeauna. Eu nu cred ca cuvintele care tu ai prezentat o-sa exista in viitor. 

PS: iarta-ma daca romana mea este de calitate mai debila. Sper ca intelegi oricum. 

 robbie


----------



## OldAvatar

Am înţeles, nu-ţi face probleme.

Dealtfel, am şi menţionat că multe dintre ele au devenit "arhaisme". Acestea nu mai sunt folosite în prezent, iar sensul lor se uită. Nu a fost însă cazul cu steag/drapel, ambele fiind, probabil, folosite în mod egal în limba vorbită.

Toate cele bune!


----------



## Mallarme

Multumesc parakseno!  Mi-ai spus ceea ce vroiam sa stiu! Apropo, de unde vine nick-ul tau?

---

Multumesc OldAvatar si tie! E foarte interesant ceea ce ai explicat despre "modernizarea" limbii romane si inlaturarea cuvintelor de origine turca sau slavona. Nu stiam.


----------



## OldAvatar

Cu plăcere!

Este important, însă, de reţinut că nimeni nu a eliminat cuvintele vechi din vocabular.

În limba română, nimeni nu a interzis folosirea vechilor cuvinte, unele dintre acestea rămânând şi astăzi, după aproape 200 de ani, destul de folosite. Scopul a fost, iniţial, unul politic, încercându-se o apropiere evidentă a românilor de valorile culturale ale vestului, ale latinităţii, în general şi, în mod special, o apropiere faţă de Franţa, un stat care, de-a lungul istoriei, a sprijinit întotdeauna România.


----------

